# Sainsbury's now do a liquid egg white called two chicks



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Really pleased that Sainsbury's finally sell a pasteurised liquid egg white (brand name - two chicks)!


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

you dont by any chance happen to work for sainsburys?


----------



## Squill (Jul 17, 2007)

^ lol

How much is it?


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Heres where he tells you they currently have a brilliant offer! Il ave a look tomorrow, I just happen to work there myself lol


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Jim29 said:


> Really pleased that Sainsbury's finally sell a pasteurised liquid egg white (brand name - two chicks)!


How much are they Jim?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sainsburys also do a thing called Eggs. They come in boxes. They contain all the protein as opposed to the poor half containined in LEW...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Sainsburys also do a thing called Eggs. They come in boxes. They contain all the protein as opposed to the poor half containined in LEW...


Beat me to it!


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

i dont get the fasination with liquid egg white! you throw away all the good stuff and drink a snoty horrid thing!

i would much rather scramble 5-6 whole eggs and get more protein and decent fats!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I eat about 10 whole eggs a day and then drink the whites as a supplement in my protein drinks as I cannot drink whole raw eggs the raw yoke comes back up.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

can be found here http://www.twochicks.co.uk/


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

twochicks i thought it was some sort of porn site:mad:


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Harry said:


> I eat about 10 whole eggs a day and then drink the whites as a supplement in my protein drinks as I cannot drink whole raw eggs the raw yoke comes back up.


i have tried drinking hole eggs before and gagged like crazy!

i just cook eggs now and drink whey lol!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

if you just add the raw eggs to the blender with the whey and whatever you wont taste anything. just make sure you mix it real well.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, whisked up and nuked for 30 seconds then drink it.....lovely..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Harry said:


> I eat about 10 whole eggs a day and then drink the whites as a supplement in my protein drinks as I cannot drink whole raw eggs the raw yoke comes back up.


  Thanks for that, Harry 

uke:


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, whisked up and nuked for 30 seconds then drink it.....lovely..


the thought of that is making me retch!

why nuke for 30 seconds?!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

brasco said:


> the thought of that is making me retch!
> 
> why nuke for 30 seconds?!


Kills of any salmonela.

Theres a 1 in 30,000 chance you will get Salmonella from Raw Eggs...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

raw egg whites, oats, whole milk and then some nesquik in a blender is my first meal of the day! tastes well nice! i save the yolks for when i make burgers!


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

robbiedont said:


> *Beat me* to it!


Yeah I see what you did there lol


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Paulieb said:


> can be found here http://www.twochicks.co.uk/


i was expecting porn... damn


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Sainsburys also do a thing called Eggs. They come in boxes. They contain all the protein as opposed to the poor half containined in LEW...


pmsl..........


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I can drink up to 6 eggs (whites) in one go... Straight down the throat


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Kills of any salmonela.
> 
> Theres a 1 in 30,000 chance you will get Salmonella from Raw Eggs...


I like those odds


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

megatron said:


> I can drink up to 6 eggs (whites) in one go... Straight down the throat


Your boyfriend must be proud


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

robbiedont said:


> Your boyfriend must be proud


He's a moderator so you just watch out


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

megatron said:


> He's a moderator so you just watch out


i thought you and pscarb splitt up?,wasnt it over you flirtung with tom?:biggrinmsl


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

megatron said:


> I can drink up to 6 eggs (whites) in one go... *Straight down the throat *


to be fair like, when you drink something, where else does it go?


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

brasco said:


> i have tried drinking hole eggs before and gagged like crazy!
> 
> i just cook eggs now and drink whey lol!


Pah you mere mortals have never seen the 'classic' Rocky breakfast - Five eggs in a pints glass and chug!!!

(I would me bring up my supper if I tried that)

Crack a few and blend up ina smoothy!!


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

JawD said:


> Yeah I see what you did there lol


I read that joke and Cracked up

What an awesome j-yoke

Ok Ill stop......its just not funny!!!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

still no mention on the price, the places that sell it are john lewis,harrods, wtf, bet its not cheap, am sure asda will be on the ball with it soon.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

gurry said:


> I read that joke and Cracked up
> 
> What an awesome j-yoke
> 
> Ok Ill stop......its just not funny!!!


Yeah not funny, In fact it's eggstremely bad.


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Yeah not funny, In fact it's eggstremely bad.


un oeuf is un oeuf now.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

gurry said:


> un oeuf is un oeuf now.


:doh:

Really? ovum my dead body.


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> :doh:
> 
> Really? ovum my dead body.


albumen well hold you to that!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Jellyfox, Gurry,

You guys pack it in & scram..........ble...


----------

